# 2018 VSH Queens for sale



## theriverhawk

At this point, I'm going to assume you are full the last week of March/first week of April????


----------



## Broke-T

Currently taking orders for week of April 30th and after.

Johnny


----------



## McBee7

Are you booked up for May?

==McBee7==


----------



## Broke-T

Booking May 14th and after.

Johnny


----------

